

Google+ spams GChat/XMPP contact lists with irremovable circle nonsense - zx2c4
https://plus.google.com/115341466493578661786/posts/SXY3X8ULNir

======
grovulent
So I'm usually one of the folks defending google+ against the haters (usually
along the lines of it's dead/no it's not arguments)...

But this particular issue shits me no end. It's ridiculous to give us this way
of sorting people into circles without that actually giving us any control at
all besides (and only recently) what appears on our stream.

Actually making circles MEAN SOMETHING - should have come before they
integrated them into every single other product offering. The front page of
youtube now - for me is full of crap that I have no interest in at all.

Just because I've circled someone doesn't mean I want their presence injected
into every aspect of my online endeavour. It's annoying as hell. We thought it
was safe to circle people because we thought the whole point of circles was
the control it gave us.

It's astonishing how google is missing it's own goddamn point - the one we all
thought it was trying to make with this product.

\-----

Edit:

I should add that I am still willing to say the positives outweigh the
negatives at this stage - the chats I'm having on G+ are simply awesome. But
fixing this should be their number 1 priority if they don't want folks like me
to ditch it.

~~~
fl3tch
> The front page of youtube now - for me is full of crap that I have no
> interest in at all.

So _that's_ what "upgrading" my YouTube account with G+ means. Thanks for the
heads up and glad I didn't click it.

~~~
brown9-2
You were offered a choice? The new front page just appeared suddenly for me
one day, along with the recent gray redesign.

------
jimrandomh
This appears to be caused by internal confusion about what circles are. Some
people think that "has in a circle" means "is friends with". But Circles are a
classification system, like tags - you put people in a circle to reflect some
fact about them, and those tags could mean anything from "close friends" to
"people I know from this context" to "people I hate".

The author mentions having a "people I don't actually know" circle. The fact
that people are using Circles this way means that it's not okay to use "is in
any circle" blindly, for any purpose. But that's what Google did with GChat.
Oops.

~~~
Void_
I don't think "people I hate" would be a circle, because once you add somebody
to a circle their posts appear on your homepage.

~~~
agravier
This is a missing feature: selecting (ideally using set theory operators)
which combination of circles gets displayed

~~~
lell
Exactly! Where's the XNOR button, google?

------
mhansen
To choose who is in your contact list, log into G+, and hit the little arrow
menu next to the chat list. Inside 'Privacy Settings' you can restrict which
circles appear in your chat list.

~~~
_delirium
I had to look several times, and mis-click on other things wondering if
they're what you meant, before I realized that that light-grey-on-white arrow
menu was there.

------
hamidpalo
Why in the world didn't they expose this as MUC
(<http://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0045.html>) is really beyond me.

